# Авиация > Однополчане >  Поисковое движение. ЭКИПАЖ КАПИТАНА АРКАДИЯ ВИНОГРАДОВА

## Игорь Мангазеев

ЭКИПАЖ КАПИТАНА ВИНОГРАДОВА
Сержант запаса Ракетных войск стратегического назначения Юрий Тарасов — командир пеновского поискового отряда «Истина» из семи человек, входящего в состав областного поискового центра «Подвиг». По словам Юрия Николаевича, отряд «Истина» обнаружил двадцать одно место падения советских самолетов Ил-2, Ил-4, Пе-2, ЛаГГ-3 и восемь мест немецких самолетов Ю-88, Henkel-111, Henschel-126 («костыль»). Подняты остатки всех самолетов, в этом виде поиска отряд «Истина» лидирует среди всех поисковых отрядов области, а может быть и всей России.

МЕСТО ПАДЕНИЯ
Еще в начале ноября 1996 года Тарасов уговорил своего земляка Алексея Шорникова съездить в верховье лесной речушки Задорни к самолету 4-го бомбардировочного авиаполка Дальней авиации. Шорников, обучаясь на военной кафедре Ленинградского лесотехнического института, окончил отделение штурманов транспортной авиации. В процессе учебы, бывая на сборах, летал с военных аэродромов в качестве штурмана-стажера. 
Ехать им пришлось далеко, на границу Пеновского и Селижаровского районов. Вдоль дороги тянулись сосновые боры вперемежку с болотистыми низинами и текущими по ним ручьями. Лесовозную трассу здесь насыпали в начале 80-х прямо по квартальным просекам. Лесосеки разрабатывались по мере строительства дорог в глубине лесных массивов. При рубке одной из таких делянок рабочие и наткнулись на место падения самолета.
Никаких воронок на земле, видимо, самолет разбился о деревья. Недалеко друг от друга лежали два коленчатых вала. Из-под мха и лесной подстилки виднелись даже крупные обломки фюзеляжа. Мох покрывал и агрегаты, валявшиеся тут и там…
Юрий Тарасов отметил в дневнике, что в 107 квартале Митинского лесничества найден самолет Ильюшин-4. Всем отрядом туда приехали только через три года. 
Там уже не было никаких обломков! К счастью, с помощью прибора под валежником обнаружился коленвал, не найденный сборщиками «металлолома». На нем был номер: 884385. 
Февраль 2004 года принес удачу в архивных поисках. Боец отряда Тарас нашел то, что надо. Причем вначале не по номеру двигателя, а по названию деревни.

АРХИВНЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ
«Именной список безвозвратных потерь 4-го авиационного полка ДД 3 АД ДД. Погибли при выполнении б/з 3.11.42 г.
Виноградов Аркадий Константинович, капитан, командир звена, 1915 г.р., урож. г. Тула, кадровый. Жена, Виноградова Валентина Владимировна, г. Ленинград ул. Международная, 126, кв. 105.
Телеш Федор Семенович, капитан, штурман звена, 1912 г.р., урож. БССР, Полесская обл., с. Кришичи, кадровый. Жена, Телеш Нина Николаевна, Читинская обл., ст. Укурей, п/о Комсомолец.
Мулл Игорь Кириллович, штурман, лейтенант, 1914 г.р., УССР, г. Орехов, кадровый. Жена, Мулл Анна Андреевна, г. Запорожье, Гоголевская, 90.
Похоронены 8 км юго-вост. д. Ходулино Пеновского района Калининской области». 
Еще один найденный документ рассеял последние сомнения:
«Приказ по 4 АП ДД 11 ноября 42 г. п. Монино. Самолет ИЛ-4 № 9220 хвостовой знак 92 с моторами №884385 и №884413 списать как не вернувшийся с боевого задания З ноября 1942 года».

ИСТОРИЯ ПОЛКА
Анатолий Лебедев, историограф 6-го гвардейского (бывшего 4-го) бомбардировочного полка дальнего действия, сообщил, что в 1930 году в Воронеже была сформирована авиабригада двухмоторных бомбардировщиков ТБ-1 Туполева. После переучивания на тяжелые четырехмоторные ТБ-3 бригада в 1933 году передислоцировалась в Забайкалье, в город Нерчинск. А в 1938 году из нее был выделен 4-й тяжело¬бомбардировочный авиаполк с местом базирования на аэродроме Укурей (под Нерчинском).
Боевое крещение полк получил в 1939 году в боях на Халхин-Голе. Полк выполнил более 500 боевых вылетов на бомбометание и более 200 — на эвакуацию раненых и переброску на фронт различных военных грузов. 26 однополчан были отмечены правительственными наградами. Затем полк переучился на более современные самолеты ДБ-3 (Ил-4).
16 июля 1941 года полк в составе 36 лучших экипажей (четыре эскадрильи) перелетел из Укурея на фронт и вошел в состав 42-й бомбардировочной авиадивизии. В тяжелых боях в феврале 1942 года были потеряны последние два самолета. Часть экипажей спасалась на парашютах, возвращаясь в полк, и снова совершала боевые вылеты. Но погибло большинство экипажей.

Когда в марте 42-го Дальнюю авиацию преобразовали в Авиацию дальнего действия (АДД), полк укомплектовали новыми самолетами Ил-4 и летчиками расформированных полков ДА. Теперь полк наносил ночные бомбовые удары в глубоком тылу противника, а также привлекался для оказания помощи частям Красной армии. 26 марта 1943 года полк был преобразован в 6-й гвардейский бомбардировочный авиаполк ДД.

ЭКИПАЖ
Экипаж капитана Виноградова, один из лучших в полку, летал днем и ночью в сложных метеоусловиях, на дальние цели. Почему в вылет 3 ноября 1942 года состав экипажа был изменен, отчего не был взят в полет четвертый член экипажа воздушный стрелок-радист, это еще предстоит выяснить. Ясно одно — это был экипаж с предвоенной подготовкой, который не раз с честью выходил из трудных, смертельно опасных ситуаций.
Виноградова наградили Красной Звездой еще за финскую войну. А в мае 42-го «всесоюзный староста» Михаил Калинин вручил ему в Кремле орден Боевого Красного Знамени. О капитане была напечатана большая статья Ф. Волохова в дивизионной газете «Сталинский маршрут» (май 1942 года). Штурман пишет, что после того как они успешно разбомбили вражескую переправу, Виноградов мастерски ушел от огня зенитной артиллерии. На обратном пути самолет атаковала группа вражеских истребителей — один из них был сбит огнем стрелка-радиста.
Летчик искусным маневром вывел машину из-под удара.
Второй член экипажа — капитан Федор Телеш тоже был не новичок. Он также имел орден Красной Звезды и Красного Знамени. Был 1 октября 1942 года представлен к ордену Отечественной войны I степени, но получить его не успел.
Лейтенант Мулл числится в экипаже тоже штурманом, он не был награжден. Самолет и экипаж могли погибнуть из-за отсутствия воздушного стрелка: истребителю противника гораздо легче проникнуть в беззащитную нижнюю полусферу воздушного пространства. Игорь Мулл служил начальником связи эскадрильи. Его, опытного радиста, включили в экипаж, возможно, для выполнения важного задания.
Пеновские поисковики присутствовали на встрече с ветеранами АДД, состоявшейся 22 апреля 2006 года в Москве в Краснознаменном зале Министерства обороны. Председатель совета ветеранов АДД генерал-полковник Василий Решетников с благодарностью отозвался о тех, кто ищет погибших летчиков. Из его уст прозвучало название пеновского поискового отряда «Истина».
К слову, бойцы «Истины» на речке Задорне нашли места падения врезавшихся в землю двух пикировщиков Петляков-2. Из документов архива следовало, что тогда погибло шесть членов экипажей. При вылете на бомбежку Великих Лук девять пикирующих бомбардировщиков попали в сплошную облачность и по приказу командира группы пробивали облачность вниз. У двух самолетов для этого маневра высоты не хватило...

В СПИСКЕ НЕ ЗНАЧИЛСЯ
Сама собой родилась идея поставить памятник летчикам, погибшим поблизости. Стэлу поставили на границе Пеновского и Селижаровского районов. Место выбрали исключительно удачное, с видимостью, как говорят летчики, «миллион на миллион». 
На черном мраморе высечены имена летчиков, погибших в небе Верхневолжья при выполнении боевого задания 3 ноября 1942 года. Открытие памятника состоялось в ноябре 2005 года, спустя 63 года после гибели экипажа Виноградова.
Однако поисковики не знали, где захоронен героический экипаж. 
Деревня Ходулино во время войны относилась к Пеновскому району, теперь это территория Селижаровского района. В военкомате в Селижарове Юрию Тарасову дали папки со списками погибших в захоронении Кнутово. Именно сюда были перезахоронены останки воинов из братской могилы в Ходулине.
В списке из 26 фамилий первым числился капитан Виноградов, шестым — лейтенант Мулл. У обоих стояла и дата гибели — 3 ноября 1942 года. Но капитан Телеш в списке не значился. Возможно, он успел выброситься с парашютом, предположили поисковики и обратились к секретарю фонда «Жить и помнить» Александру Терентьеву, в руках которого концентрируются данные о воинах, считавшихся пропавшими без вести.

РОЗЫСК
Жене капитана Телеша была направлена похоронка на мужа, подписанная начальником  штаба полка подполковником Мироновым. В документе говорилось, что Федор Семенович «погиб на боевом посту при авиационной катастрофе 3 ноября 1942 года. 4 ноября похоронен с воинскими почестями юго-восточнее 8 километров дер. Ходулино».
О самой похоронке стало известно лишь в результате активных поисков родственников. Осенью прошлого года секретарь фонда «Жить и помнить» Александр Терентьев обратился к начальнику управления по увековечению памяти  защитников Отечества и жертв войн Вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь В.В. Шумскому. В результате обращения в газете «Дняпровец» Речицкого района Беларуси появилась информация  о розыске Ф.С. Телеша. Отозвался родственник — двоюродный брат Иван Григорьевич Телеш, проживающий в городе Калинковичи, который в свою очередь сообщил, что в Витебске живет двоюродная сестра погибшего Лидия Михайловна Евсеенко. 
Так узнали, что Федора Телеша похоронили в Ходулине. А до того считалось и даже было отражено в Книге Памяти Калинковичского района, что Федор Телеш «погиб 3 ноября 1942 года и захоронен под Кенигсбергом».
Теперь Александр Терентьев готовит письмо начальнику соответствующего отдела военкомата  Тверской области с просьбой увековечить имя Федора Телеша на захоронении Кнутово.

----------

